# USP Expert



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone bought one of these? If so, how much did you pay and what kind of report can you provide on this handgun?


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, I just bought one (.45 acp). Excellent Weapon. Paid under $ 1100.00 for it..

If you want one - they are nice..


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have one and LOVE it. I paid 800$ from a buddy that really needed some cash.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The Expert is my favorite of the USP series. Very accurate and reliable. I paid around $1100 new a couple of years ago.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a fullsize 9mm USp and got a USP compact in 9mm later. I eventually sold the fullsize USP - too large for my hands. But, I still have the compact and like it a lot


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

There are a couple .40s&ws sitting around in near gun shops that have been tempting me, if i could find a .45 I would be all over it. Most shop owners tell me that they are all bought up which makes me sad.


----------

